# Utah Summer Open 2010



## edwardtimliu (Jun 2, 2010)

The competition will be held on August 28th!

Website: http://utahcubing.com

Venue will be at the University of Utah (Warnock Engineering Building)

Come and have fun, we'll see you there soon!

-Utah Cubing


----------



## shelley (Aug 14, 2010)

Thread fixed.


----------

